# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Preparándonos para una agricultura de costos y precios crecientes

## Fernando Cillóniz

En realidad, el aumento de los costos de producción en el agro empezó hace ya un buen tiempo. Aunque algunos lo nieguen, las remuneraciones en el sector han aumentado  y seguirán aumentando  significativamente. No solo la gran demanda de mano de obra de las empresas agrarias está presionando al alza los costos de personal, sino también  y sobre todo  el gran dinamismo de las demás actividades económicas, como es el caso de la construcción, el comercio, la industria manufacturera, el turismo, y los servicios como el transporte de carga y de pasajeros, la gastronomía, etc.  
Por ello, hacen el ridículo quienes con el afán de desprestigiar a la agricultura empresarial, sostienen que éstas han congelado las remuneraciones de sus trabajadores, lo cual no es cierto, y además porque no habría fuerza en el mundo capaz de contener el alza de las remuneraciones en el país, y menos en el agro, frente al dinamismo que muestra la economía nacional a través de todos los sectores. 
Por otro lado, el alza del precio del petróleo que parece un fenómeno perdurable en el tiempo, ha encarecido nuevamente a los fertilizantes, tal como ocurrió a mediados del año 2008. Y como se sabe, no solo los fertilizantes suben de precio cuando se encarece el petróleo, sino también los gastos de transporte, la energía, y la mayoría de los productos y servicios que requiere la agricultura. 
Además, en el caso particular de la agricultura, tenemos el encarecimiento de las tierras y el agua. Efectivamente, las tierras vienen subiendo de precio, lo cual está encareciendo las inversiones en el sector. Y lo mismo está sucediendo con los alquileres, que están siguiendo la misma tendencia alcista del valor de las tierras. 
El agua constituye todo un tema de debate nacional. Un recurso natural, aparentemente libre y abundante, termina escaseando y amenazando a sus usuarios; entre los que destacan como principales consumidores, los agricultores.  
Frente a ese escenario, el agua ha empezado a encarecerse; sobre todo en los nuevos proyectos de irrigación como Olmos en Lambayeque, y Majes  Siguas II en Arequipa, donde se anuncian tarifas de agua de US$ 0.06 / m3 en boca de túnel lo cual se incrementará hasta unos US$ 10 / m3 en las respectivas plantaciones. 
A este respecto, tendremos en el país la paradójica y absurda situación en que habrá muchos agricultores que dispondrán de agua prácticamente gratis, mientras que otros pagarán los precios antes mencionados. 
En todo caso, la agricultura empresarial, tanto la que se desarrollará en las irrigaciones del Estado, como la que se abastece de agua de pozo en los valles de la costa, donde más se está desarrollando este sector, deberán considerar el aumento del costo del agua en sus estructuras productivas agronómicas. 
Felizmente, así como los costos de producción han subido, y seguirán subiendo en el futuro, los precios de venta de la mayoría de los productos agrícola, también están subiendo de precio.  
Algunos le llaman a este proceso Inflación Alimentaria y otros más negativos Crisis Alimentaria. Yo creo que ambos conceptos son confusos y desorientadores. Lo que tenemos en ciernes es simplemente una agricultura de costos y  felizmente  precios crecientes. 
¿Qué hacer ante ello? Lo de siempre. Más productividad. Trabajadores más eficientes y mejor remunerados. Sistemas de riego tecnificado para optimizar el uso del agua. Y control riguroso de los insumos y servicios agrícolas. 
Es verdad, se trata de una agricultura diferente a la del pasado. Pero no se trata del fin del mundo.Temas similares: Artículo: Mincetur anunciará pronto medidas para reducir costos de cadena logística exportadora Artículo: Mincetur evalúa propuestas para reducir costos crediticios a pequeños exportadores El "aromo", un arbusto necesario, muy utilizado y de mantenimiento complicado. ¿Cuales son los costos reales para su mantenimiento? Ministerio de Agricultura busca mejorar calidad de productos agrarios e información de precios Exportadores solicitan construcción del túnel trasandino para abaratar costos de transporte

----------


## kscastaneda

En lo de los precios de los jornales concuerdo que estan en alza pues la mano de obra en mi zona a veces se pone escaza y ello tambien a conllevado a migración de la sierra a la costa, del norte al sur, etc. 
Por otro lado, interesante lo del precio del agua, pero no creo que se llegue a dar : $10/m3, considerando un cultivo agroindustrial promedio que utilice 6000 m3/ha * $10 = $60000 = simplemente imposible producir, creo que allí habría que revisar la cifra. 
Hay muchos productos desarrollandose actualmente en nuestro país con mirás a reducir el uso consumista dependiente del fertilizante sintetico que depende del precio del petróleo; hay muchos productos biofertilizantes que estan en pruebas del cual tengo conocimiento y que van a salir contra todo pronóstico muy al alcance de los productores peruanos con un precio justo. Hay tecnologías implementandose con éxito y aceptadas rápidamente. 
Por otro lado el precio de los agroquimicos han reducido sus precios bastante primero por el tema de las patentes que ya fueron liberadas y por la inundación de los genericos, segundo porque la competencia es cada vez mayor entre las tiendas aquí en la Libertad tenemos mejores precios que en cualquier parte del país por el tema agroindustrial y por el dominio de multitiendas grandes; tercero porque la falta de lluvias agrava la situación de los que venden agroquimicos y comienzan a bajar sus margenes de ganancia repercutiendo en un mejor precio para el productor. 
Para muestra un botón : 
¿Cuanto costaba un Imidacloprid? S/. 400 x lt ---> ahora S/. 280
¿Cuanto costaba un Fipronil? S/. 330 x lt ---> ahora S/. 250
¿Cuanto costaba una Alfacipermetrina? S/. 65 x lt ----> ahora S/. 56 
Pd.: Menos mal que ya tenemos 3 días de lluvias consecutivas por las noches en La Libertad, esperemos por el bien de todos que esto continue.

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Estimado Carlos:
Gracias por tu comentario acerca de mi artículo sobre la agricultura de costos altos. Y gracias también por notar mi error con respecto al precio del agua. En vez de US$ 10 / m3, quise decir US$ 0.10 / m3; es decir 1000 veces menos.
Nuevamente, gracias por tu observación.
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## kscastaneda

Excelente en buena hora. 
Hoy he visto en las noticias regionales que la helada ha matado más de 160 hás de Trigo y 200 hás de papa en la sierra Liberteña, el arroz ha subido de precio por el fracaso de la campaña en Lambayeque que han tenido que voltear campos y así la situación se agrava en el interior del país. 
Estuve en Huaraz, Carhuaz hace 2 semanas y los productores se quejaban por el tema de las lluvias que no hay. 
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Bryan/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-2.png[/IMG] *JULCAN.-  Alrededor de mil 200 hectáreas  de  sembríos de papa, fueron afectados  por las continuas heladas que vienen cayendo en esta localidad,  perjudicando a miles de agricultores del distrito capital incluido sus  caseríos de San Martín, Oromalqui, La Victoria, Santa Apolonia, etc. que  fueron los más afectados.*  * Mercedes Castro, Alcalde de Julcán, visita las zonas afectadas por las heladas.  
Los niños también estan sufriendo estragos de la inclemencia del clima, toda ayuda es bien venida en el Gobierno Regional de La Libertad.  *

----------

